# 2009 Marzocchi 66 RC3 review: Part 1



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

This is the first part in what will be a multipart review of Marzocchi's 2009 66 RC3. In particular ill be discussing what everyone wants to know, has Marzocchi fixed there QC issues for 09?

Part 1: 2 weeks in

Well after 2 weeks of general riding, jumping, Small DH and Small FR'ing to get my skill back upto scratch, today i gave the forks there first good thrashing. At my local MTB club there was a race today through a rather hilly and VERY rocky terrain, Mix of both Uphill and fast and technical, ROCKY downhill, roughly bout 1000 vert ft, 3 lap loop comprising a total of 12km

Here is a report on the areas that have plagued me with problems in the past:

Axle loosening: Now with the catch, she anit going nowhere

Leaky seals:

Even through the dusty terrain and general riding of 2 weeks use, unlike the other 08 66's ive had, im glad to say that as of yet, there is no weeping or leaking

Oil residue at base of forks:

Once again, unlike the other forks, there is none

Bushing slop: 

When first mounted fork, rocked back and forth to see if there was any slop. At first, to my dismay, i felt it, not as much as the other forks, but it was more than normal, crap i thought. However i changed to my other wheel to make sure its not my hub and bingo, there is almost no detectable slop, before the slop was caused by shot hub bearings in my old wheel. So far after to 2 weeks and about 15hrs ride time, the bushings are still tight with no more slop developing as of yet, and yes they are the red dot updated lowers

Creeking crown: 

So far the RC3's have lasted 2 weeks of riding and havent shown any signs of beginning to creak, unlike the other 2 08 66's that started creaking on their 3rd / 4th ride.


OK , by no means is 2 weeks enough riding time to say that The old Marzocchi we love is back, but first impressions seem positive, dont hold me to it however

I will report back in another 2 weeks after i get more time on em.

Hold your breath peoples, there maybe hope....


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

It's good to hear that maybe that have their act together and people can view Marz forks as a viable option to both Fox and RS once again. Looking forward to future reviews.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

good to hear. i just put an 09 marz 888 ata so well see if it has its old issues as well. i hope not cause these things are plush


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This wasn't "fixed" in 2009, it was fixed in 2008. There was a bad production run in 2008, but it wasn't the entire run. The later forks (again with red-dots) are fine. There are a lot of the "bad" ones out there, but there are also good ones from later production runs, even though they are "2008s".


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Jayem said:


> The later forks (again with* red-dots*) are fine..


Where are these dots located? Let me know, this could be very useful for me


----------



## hazylogic (Dec 20, 2006)

tatankainlondon said:


> Where are these dots located? Let me know, this could be very useful for me


I'd like to know too!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Look on the back of the lowers arch. Inside the honeycomb structure should be a red painted dot


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Was the fork from a dealer, or was it from Zoke direct?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Direct from zoke to the importer (SCV imports) to me


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Direct from Marzocchi, to the importer (SCV imports), to me. Pretty sure one of the first 2009 aftermarket zoke's in australia


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

09s issues have been worked out in mis 08 definently. My 66 rc3 got the living crap kicked out of it and I just sold it 2 weeks ago. I aced the boxxer wc in place put hte 888 ata 09 on last week.
Smoother than the original 08 888atas and yes the internal issues have been ironed out.

So far I have: (almost 2 weeks)
2 SJT runs 16 mile single track lots of high speed fast corners, bumps, rocks, ruts.
2 runs at telonix
9 runs on the expert course at Fontana
4 runs at webb canyon gaps, drops, step ups, jumps, hucks. fast single track loose with doubles
5 (back to back) runs at the intense trail with Troy from Foes STUPID STEEP ROCKY LOOSE AND FUN new hill cut out is extreme only matched with Kovariks straight down rock descent to hard left in almost impossible riding conditions.
2 slaughter house runs step ups, drops, rock jumps and single track
3 runs Simpson park. boulder drops, jumps, loose over hard single track more freeride than anything else but fun, slow and techy.

So its been a busy 8 days but a blast. The fork is absolute butter and handles really well. Would have been nice if it were the first one out of the gate for marz but like most companies first runs have some growing pains.

Great fork and Marz stepped it up with a solid line up for 09 and 2010 is amazing I have seen the light and Im anxious!  Thats all Im saying for noe kids!


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> I aced the boxxer wc in place put hte 888 ata 09 on last week.


Travis, how does the 888 ATA compare with the Boxxer WC you have been using?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Cable0guy said:


> Travis, how does the 888 ATA compare with the Boxxer WC you have been using?


thats kind of weird one, the boxxer doesnt deflect so much as twist and move like skis as where the 888 deflects but is so supple it soaks up the initial hit and smooths it out.

The 888 is leaps and bounds stiffer than the wc I have a pic of it flexed forward (boxxer) on a landing.

Plush- the 888ata beats it!
buttery - again the 888 ata beats it, hell the 09 beats the 08 stuff I had too by alot.
Its what it should have been and it would have been a winner!

I like the boxxer, a really fast fork thats proven (Id never knock it, I have nothing bad to say about it) but the 09 888ata is SOOOOOOO SMOOOOTH and plush. Its a fricking different animal than the begining of last year. I had the 08 888atas and was impressed at how air felt and after they refined it I like it that much better. O-rings, new bushings and it holds its internals and air like it should so theres no issue.

HUGE bonus is the ease of dialing it in on the trail, I had it set up for fontucky and realised that after the first run I needed the front to be stiffer initially and less dive but still soak up stuff and be compliant on the chatter in loose in corners. A few clicks and a little bit of dialing and it was set, i have never tuned anything for stuff I set it and forget it, now I realised how easy it is and how BIG of a difference it makes from track to trail and the Marz is easy to do as well as completely noticeable. Whereas the boxxer I could never go past 3.5 clicks of comp or it locked out and being closed bath it was never buttery smooth or smooth/plush. Not knocking it I love that fork but the 888ata has a bullet proof feel.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

My impressions of my '09 55 RC3 match yours Nick. 

Very plush and none of the problems that plagued the '08s so far. I've been riding it hard since the end of September and the seals are still good (not even a tiny weep....stanchions and dust seals are totally dry after a ride), no creaking, no bushing slop. Like you, the very little play that is there appears to be at the hub.

I was having some bottoming issues but I added about 5-10 lbs in the Air assist preload chamber and it's now just about perfect.

The only reason I'd switch this fork is if I wanted something lighter (6.2lbs for a 160mm fork is a bunch) or with more travel (New 170 Lyric U-turn Coil).


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Bullcrew,

The 09's are so amazing!!! i love mine. I have to agree that it is the butteriest fork i have ridden. I am not regretting my choice one bit. Thanks for showing me to the light travis....

post a pic of your jedi with the 888 on it. i bet it looks exactly like mine now


----------



## mehukatti (Sep 21, 2005)

Ride it hard two weeks straight at Whistler or similar place, powerwashing it every day. If its fine after that, then I believe that Marzocchi is getting back in the game.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I am planning on picking up a 180mm fork this year. Stoked to hear Marz is back as my last 66 RC2X was insane. However my plan is to hunt for a deal and right now I can pick up a Totem Coil for about 30% off. Have you guys compared a Totem coil, 66 ATA and 66 RC3 or even RC3 vs ATA? 
I have followed your various threads so I know what you expect from a fork and I respect your comments.
Nick - I have seen your threads and know your service your own stuff, how you feelin about taking on the 66?
Thanks for the schwalbe info Bullcrew, my BBs arrived form the UK and I am getting ready to mount Ghetto style this week.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Juan Pablo, where are you getting your discounted Totem from?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

juan pablo said:


> I am planning on picking up a 180mm fork this year. Stoked to hear Marz is back as my last 66 RC2X was insane. However my plan is to hunt for a deal and right now I can pick up a Totem Coil for about 30% off. Have you guys compared a Totem coil, 66 ATA and 66 RC3 or even RC3 vs ATA?
> I have followed your various threads so I know what you expect from a fork and I respect your comments.
> Nick - I have seen your threads and know your service your own stuff, how you feelin about taking on the 66?
> Thanks for the schwalbe info Bullcrew, my BBs arrived form the UK and I am getting ready to mount Ghetto style this week.


Hi jaun

While i havent ridden a totem, my dads jamis parker 3 has a lyrik Coil with mission control dampening, its pretty much the same as the totem, just not as stiff. If i were to compare a totem to a RC3, id say RC3 hands down.:thumbsup:

IMO RC3 Damping is WAY better than MC. I really like the way that you can adjust the Hi/Lo speed compression with the one knob, makes it a real set and forget affair. Another thing that the RC3 has which i total love is AIR PRELOAD! No need to have to screw with different springs, just add a bit of air if you wanna stiffen her up. Dont get me wrong, MC is a great damper, but its is Way to fiddle to get set up right, although i do like the floodgate for long rides, but hell my stinky is round 20kg and i use it for everything.

In regards to cracking open the RC3, funny enough, i cracked the top caps open today. I was planning to do a complete teardown, but i have a local XC race tommorow and didnt wanna miss it. Soon however i will definaitly be tearing it down and making a tutorial. FYI there is already a great tutorial made by Bikezilla on tearing down the RC3:thumbsup:

Here it is:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=481435&highlight=marzocchi+RC3

With my tutorial which i plan to make, i plan to expand on Bikezilla's tutorial by including info on how to replace the oil seals and dust wipers as well as replacing internal o-rings

Dont know if ill take a crack at the actual RC3 damper though, thats a bit complicated and expensive to stuff up

hope this helps
Cheers:thumbsup: 
Nick


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

has anyone riding an 09 66 rcv are they as nice as the rc3


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey Nick, how are you for getting all your parts? You in OZ eh? Was just curious to see if you have to deal with this issue. I am always living in places with no components, parts and service options. I think my only other concern will be access to Marz parts. I spent some time on a Lyrik, loads of time on a pike and I still run a Domain on my hardtail. The Lyrik was super adjustable, I kept blowing a seal in the pike and the Domain is solid and simple. One thing about my rockshox experience and a comment by a Mag reporter which made me think about it, when riding a Rockshox it feels like I am riding on the spring. When I owned a 66 RC2X it was like a cusion. If it was smooth trails with hucks and jumps Rockshox are great. If its ruff with all the other hucks and jumps the Marz. I have to consider durabilty and parts availability because of my locasion so I research some more.
Mad props on getting that Stinky to do the do.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

form what bullcrew says about the 888 ata, i think that may be my next purchase.


----------



## ricovonsuaveIII (May 4, 2009)

*To buy or not to buy...?*

I'm looking at buying a 2008.5 66 ATA or RC3 (under warranty) from an eBay shop to replace my 66 RCV with slightly creaking crown (apparently I got off lightly according to some posts..?).

Anyone know if the ATA problems were fixed in 2008.5 run? I'd prefer travel-adjust for my riding, but sounds like the '08.5 RC3 might be a surer bet?

Any suggestions?!?

Churr,

Rico


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ricovonsuaveIII said:


> I'm looking at buying a 2008.5 66 ATA or RC3 (under warranty) from an eBay shop to replace my 66 RCV with slightly creaking crown (apparently I got off lightly according to some posts..?).
> 
> Anyone know if the ATA problems were fixed in 2008.5 run? I'd prefer travel-adjust for my riding, but sounds like the '08.5 RC3 might be a surer bet?
> 
> Rico


don't buy a new fork....send it in to Marz....they will put new lowers on it


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mehukatti said:


> Ride it hard two weeks straight at Whistler or similar place, powerwashing it every day. If its fine after that, then I believe that Marzocchi is getting back in the game.


lets see....local guy is riding Tunnel trail in SB 5 to 6 times a week (vicious trail)-rock garden delight) and then meeting us on weekends and he is slaying the 09 without problems


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

mehukatti said:


> Ride it hard two weeks straight at Whistler or similar place, powerwashing it every day. If its fine after that, then I believe that Marzocchi is getting back in the game.


Ummmmm....................no one should powerwash anything on their bike? Especially anything with seals/lube/moving parts? So kind of a stupid test.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mehukatti said:


> Ride it hard two weeks straight at Whistler or similar place, *powerwashing it every day*. If its fine after that, then I believe that Marzocchi is getting back in the game.


boy welcome to idiot biking 101.....not supposed to do that


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

but using a firehose to wash my bike is so satisfying 

bob when are you coming to davis


----------



## ricovonsuaveIII (May 4, 2009)

*What to buy? Crown or fork?*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> don't buy a new fork....send it in to Marz....they will put new lowers on it


Thanks, but problem seems to be the crown. Have double-checked myself and verified this with other mechanic/66owners/distributors and seen some other posts to this effect. Marzocchi or distributors claim creaking crowns are safe. Also, bought used, which is normally against my religion, but am on a budget, and unlike most brands, I don't "know" anyone at the distributors here in NZ....

So it's half the price of a new fork for new upper assembly, or flick it off as is, where is and buy a new 2008.5 for the same as the fork and upgrade would cost.

Dammit.

-R


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

William42 said:


> but using a firehose to wash my bike is so satisfying
> 
> bob when are you coming to davis


next week......


----------



## bikesinmud (Dec 20, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> don't buy a new fork....send it in to Marz....they will put new lowers on it


Exactly, did this with my '08 66ata but it took too long for the fork to return to me, bought the '09 66rc3 in the mean time and its working extremely well. Got the 55ata micro and a 888WC rc3 on the other bikes. Haven't ridden the 888 but the 55 and 66 are amazing.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Can anyone show a picture of an 08 66 with the red dot on the arch, Im looking to buy a used 08 66 ATA.

How does the 08 66 ATA fork feel compared to an 07 66 ETA, from experience the 07 is darn plush. What are the potential problems of the ATA, should I risk it? I don't want to be having buyers remorse, Parts are very hard or un-available from where I live.

More more info will be truly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

darkzeon said:


> Can anyone show a picture of an 08 66 with the red dot on the arch, Im looking to buy a used 08 66 ATA.
> 
> How does the 08 66 ATA fork feel compared to an 07 66 ETA, from experience the 07 is darn plush. What are the potential problems of the ATA, should I risk it? I don't want to be having buyers remorse, Parts are very hard or un-available from where I live.
> 
> More more info will be truly appreciated. Thanks!


i have owned 3 ata forks now. 07 66, 09 66, and 09 888. i just got the 09 so i can't comment but the other two have been flawless. i hear that i am lucky.

for the most reliable i would go with the 07 66 eta. especially if you live somewhere its hard to get parts.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> i have owned 3 ata forks now. 07 66, 09 66, and 09 888. i just got the 09 so i can't comment but the other two have been flawless. i hear that i am lucky.
> 
> for the most reliable i would go with the 07 66 eta. especially if you live somewhere its hard to get parts.


I asked the owner if there's a red dot on the fork, he said there was none, so I assume that the fork maybe from the earlier runs. Thanks.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

The red dot is located inside the honeycomb structure on the backside of the arch, just make sure he looked in the right place


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

for my wight i need 110psi par and 80psi air but cant use 180mm only 160mm, the par is to firm.. but cant let out more air otherwise the sag is 50mm.. any idea:???:


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

Any more updates on this fork?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Well i regret to say guys that this fork went south aswell...

After 6 months of FLAWLESS operation, the fork literally went to sh!t over night one day, creeking crown, Bushing slop so bad you can feel the vibration as the stanchions grind against the off set bushings, leaking seals and all the other usual problems

Their of getting replaced again and i have finally decided to stop being Marzocchi Testing B!tch. Sad really, when their products work, their great, but moving to taiwan was the biggest FAIL in there long history. I loved RC3 dampening but im sick of riding then having to wait for ages aqnd waste a shitload in postage to get the same problems

When i get the new ones back, they will be instantly for sale, and ill be buying into a 2010 Boxxer as ive become an avid rockshox fan through the use of the lyric on my Bass. Unlike Marzocchi, SRAM acknowledges that Australia actually exsists and it is really easy to get replacement parts for RS forks, also Rockshox arnt anal about giving full service videos and documentation, and i like how their dampers are user serviceable

Well so long Marzocchi, and thanks for all the fish!


----------

